# Snow in eyes



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Asking all eyeglass wearing guys. What do yo wear to keep snow out of face/eyes?
Tried last week full face street helmet (fogged up right away). Thinking half helmet with shield. Any suggestions?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

roll up the windows


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Indyplower;926982 said:


> roll up the windows


haha he must be either an atv or a blower operator I am sure if he is in a truck in the storm wont have that complain :laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should put a windshield on your ATV IMO.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Wear a helmet that has an internal mask so that your breath get exhausted out the sides.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Rode snowmobiles for many years. Even the breath deflectors do not work 100%. The best option for fogging is to get a helmet with a heated shield and wire it in. No more fogging.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

drive slower. LOL

ok ok sorry.

Find a pare of Goggles that will fit over your Glasses maybe? alos a ski Mask that has the full face cut out so you can were your glass's and then a scarf over you mouth/nose area. or I cut the top of a stocking hat off and pull that down over my mouth and nose and then have had googles on over my eye's but that was before I had glasses which now this year I due. So I'm gonna be learing as well though my glasses are small and they just might fit under the googles that I have.

I like the Heated Helment face sheild Idea also but I sure that is $$$$ to go that route.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Sublime has the same setup as I, yellow tinted real winter goggles and a ski mask. 
However, I never had a problem with the shield fogging up on the helmet I used though (HJC snowmobile helmet). I stopped wearing it beause it blocked my side vision so badly, I would get a neck ache from having to turn my head around so much further than normal when backing up to see where I was going.
Also, windshields are the last thing I would ever put on a plow rig again, I would sooner wear a helmet. There are so many conditions where the view through the windshield gets obstucted, snow sticking to it while driving and freezing rain was the worst. Constantly cleaning and scrapping the windshield really slows you down.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Get an open face helmet....HaHa....The breath deflectors suck on all hemets, I had one when I raced & even wore a fire retardent baclava & I couldnt see a damn thing I ended putting the shield up all the time....One of the pleasures of wearing glasses & helmets


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you can get goggles with your prescription already in them google is your friend


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Long time glasses wearer... the best thing I found was contacts with an electric shield on a full face helmet. I've ridden countless miles in Canada on snowmobiles through all sorts of conditions and this has proven to be the best. 

If your not used to contacts in the extreme cold, it may feel awkward at first, but it is the best. Just blink a little more often and soon you won't even know you are.


----------



## KTM265 (Dec 27, 2009)

If you don't have to wear your glasses... Try riding with a headsock and MX helmet...then use a pair of safety glasses. This is the set I use and it works pretty good. The trick to keeping the fog off is airflow. Unfortunately that also means cold air hitting you thus why you wear the headsock...


----------



## hndswthtshdws (Dec 16, 2009)

Motocross or ski goggles.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't wear glasses and I don't know if the fogging occurs with your face shield or your eyeglasses or both. Most snowmobile helmet lenses stay fog-free if you are moving ( breath deflector plus airflow between the dual lenses and in the helmet) but that might not keep your eyeglasses from fogging. You could try such a helmet with the face shield partially opened and the top/back vents opened to create airflow across your glasses, possibly in combination with an anti-fog stick or spray that would need to be occasionally reapplied. Otherwise check out Opticote Fog Free for Rx eye wear. I use a basic G-Max 38S helmet (when I have to) and the lens stays clear as long as I'm moving. In rare cases where it starts to fog I just raise the lens an inch. But again, I don't wear glasses. I once wore sunglasses with the helmet; no problem but it wasn't particularly cold either.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I always just crack open the shield a very little, 1/4" maybe.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

our guys who operate the atvs use ski goggles


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sidewalk King;933001 said:


> Sublime has the same setup as I, yellow tinted real winter goggles and a ski mask.
> However, I never had a problem with the shield fogging up on the helmet I used though (HJC snowmobile helmet). I stopped wearing it beause it blocked my side vision so badly, I would get a neck ache from having to turn my head around so much further than normal when backing up to see where I was going.
> Also, windshields are the last thing I would ever put on a plow rig again, I would sooner wear a helmet. There are so many conditions where the view through the windshield gets obstucted, snow sticking to it while driving and freezing rain was the worst. Constantly cleaning and scrapping the windshield really slows you down.


I'm also looking for a pair of goggles when I plow with my JD X595. I see you mentioned getting the yellow tint. What is the difference between yellow and clear and is there a difference between ATV goggles and the type that skiers use or are they the same? I want a real good pair and would rather spend the extra money for a good pair then to not be happy and have to buy another pair down the road. Any help would be appreciated.

Curt.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Goggles/glasses (skiing, target shooting, etc) come in a variety of tints, yellow, gray and rose being common, to counteract flat light situations - i.e., to counteract low contrast lighting. Everyone has a preference and mine is yellow, though for ATV/ GT plowing a clear lens works fine. The biggest issue is fogging and from my experience you'll get the least fogging with a snowmobile helmet (dual lens and/or heated lens); ski goggles will work if you maintain enough speed; Home Depot type ventilated goggles fog over in a heartbeat.

Plowing with the JD you are not going fast and might want to try some ordinary hard plastic safety glasses. The clear ones can be picked up at a hardware store for a few bucks and the yellow gray and rose tinted versions are available at gun shops for a few bucks more. Anyway, that might serve as a starting point for you.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

MtnCowboy;943606 said:


> Goggles/glasses (skiing, target shooting, etc) come in a variety of tints, yellow, gray and rose being common, to counteract flat light situations - i.e., to counteract low contrast lighting. Everyone has a preference and mine is yellow, though for ATV/ GT plowing a clear lens works fine. The biggest issue is fogging and from my experience you'll get the least fogging with a snowmobile helmet (dual lens and/or heated lens); ski goggles will work if you maintain enough speed; Home Depot type ventilated goggles fog over in a heartbeat.
> 
> Plowing with the JD you are not going fast and might want to try some ordinary hard plastic safety glasses. The clear ones can be picked up at a hardware store for a few bucks and the yellow gray and rose tinted versions are available at gun shops for a few bucks more. Anyway, that might serve as a starting point for you.


I must say that my HJC helmet with electric shield does not fog at all. Its just an ordinary electric shield and as long as I give it about 2min to heat itself up, I can breathe and TRY to fog it up all I want and it simply wont. I don't use a breath deflector or anything along with it either.

My best investment for snowmobiling hands down. However, it may limit your field of view and really throw a kink in your neck if you use it to plow and back up a lot.


----------

